# Bob Brinker



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I need to pass this along.

I'm a financial news hound. I spend all week watching the financial news cable channels. On Saturday I watch football all day. On Sunday I always listen to Bob Brinker's financial radio talk show. I'v been listening to Brinker for more then 20 years. Some off my best financial decisions have come from listening to him. His basic financial advice is not long term but about where things are now and maybe the next 3 months. His suggestions are always subtle and only long term listeners could hear when he is making an important point.

On Sunday, One of his callers asked him what would be the best way for the US to pay down the dept. His answer was, you mean the deficit don't you? The caller again said, "no I mean the debt". Brinker said that the answer is simple, no country in history has ever paid down their debt, countries only eliminate the deficit! Brinker went on to say, that the debt we have is the debt we are stuck with and it is *unsustainable*. This is a tax on our system and will continue to drag us down.

Now, to the long time listener of Bob Brinker, this to me says that Brinker is saying that our time is limited before a major shake-up or collapse.

I listen to what he says, to me his track record is higher then any other financial person I know, and my personal hair on the back of my neck is up.


----------



## preppy (Oct 31, 2012)

I listened to a Scot address bankers, historians and economists in Australia, on a web video months back. He discussed how economies do not cycle and history does not repeat in a nice circle, but a slow rise and sudden declines. He listed many major powers throughout history that had risen adn suddenly fallen. In all cases it was when the debt of that nation had exceeded its GDP by some amount.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Brinker is hardly ever very far off base. It pays to listen to what this man has to say.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

All my financial contacts are saying the same thing... 4-6 years off MAX... Then economy fails completely...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The real question is how long before the dollar collapses. The Fed has been monetizing at least part of the debt since March, 2009. Now with QE3 they're going to be printing an additional $50 billion a month to buy mortgage backed securities. Countries like the Japan and BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China, and South Africa) have made agreements to trade in their own currencies. The dollar is gradually being dumped as the world's reserve currency. As some writer has said, the dollar is now in its pre-avalanche phase. Panic selling of the dollar could start today, tomorrow, next week, next month, or next year. Here is one scenario:


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BillS said:


> The real question is how long before the dollar collapses. The Fed has been monetizing at least part of the debt since March, 2009. Now with QE3 they're going to be printing an additional $50 billion a month to buy mortgage backed securities. Countries like the Japan and BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China, and South Africa) have made agreements to trade in their own currencies. The dollar is gradually being dumped as the world's reserve currency. As some writer has said, the dollar is now in its pre-avalanche phase. Panic selling of the dollar could start today, tomorrow, next week, next month, or next year. Here is one scenario:
> 
> Video Link:
> 
> ...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't know how it gets postponed. We'll never have a surplus. Not with taking in $2 trillion and spending $3 trillion on the official budget. It gets worse: Besides the official deficits there's an additional $5 trillion a year in unfunded liabilities. To use very round numbers, the government is going to spend $8 trillion and take in $2 trillion. Even a 1% spending cut of $80 billion would be politically impossible to achieve.

The other thing is that we have no way of knowing when public confidence in the dollar will collapse along with its value.


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

The stock market down 400 points yesterday, 200 today. Add them up daily. Each day there is no rally adds to the dip. The 1% that everyone loves to had may have decided to take there toys and go somewhere else to play. They may just leave the Obamanation here to print monopoly money and distribute it untill the international debt collectors come after us. Oh the joy of being an American, I will miss it.


----------

